# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Just about the scariest nightmare ever.

## Xenoyia

Well, this happened last night, I only went to sleep about 3am in the morning.

I am in a dark room, in the middle of the room is a swinging lightbulb and a half-broken chair below it. I go towards the chair, and the lightbulb goes out. Around 10 seconds later I hear a scream and I move towards it. The lightbulb comes back on, and the chair is fixed - covered in blood. I run away from the chair, but there is no end to the room. The further I run away, the closer the chair and the light gets to me. It was like I was running toward it - Not away from it. I eventually trip over myself right next to the chair, I land in a pool of water by the chair. I see a face that is not my own when I look in the pool, which disappears shortly after and then I see no face in it. I hear footsteps behind me, I look behind and I see a small girl - About 6 or 7, with no hands - and blood covered feet. I run from her, but she just gets closer and closer. Suddenly, I gain control of the nightmare - Realising it was just a dream. I couldn't wake up though, no matter how hard I tried. I thought it was real life for a second. However, an axe appeared out of nowhere and came in my hands. The scene changed. I am in a white room with a table in the middle, the girl strapped to the table. She has her hands here. I cannot control myself as I move closer to the table with the axe. I try to move away but I cannot. I get up to the table. I say something like "I have always loved you" and cut her left hand off. After that, I awake.

This dream will haunt me for the rest of my life o_o

----------


## AngelZlayer

Awesome, I wish I had more dreams like that  ::D:

----------


## RandomNumber677

Don't worry, it will haunt me too. I was the little girl.

----------


## TempletonEsquire

Just at face value I'd say you're feeling pushed to do something or be a certain way which is contrary to your nature.  A Freudian would say the little girl is yourself, and you are feeling pushed to attack yourself.

----------


## Loaf

What the hell is with these little girls that are appearing in nightmares?  ::?: 

That chair thing is just horrifying. It is in moments like this I would commit suicide to wake up.

----------


## Blazeingcxh

Scary and i agree with you loaf little girls are in nightmares way to much.

----------


## epicdreamer371

haha yeah a little girl was in my dream too! ( recent thread i posted  )
was she blonde? and had a white but dirtyish dress on?
i have attached my artwork of her and its scary....
i think nightmares are sorta fun though i wake up nto scared but excited to draw it  think of way of expressing ur nightmares in a creative way its fun :smiley:  make a book, write a song, draw it :smiley: 
Epic xx

----------


## Loaf

> haha yeah a little girl was in my dream too! ( recent thread i posted  )
> was she blonde? and had a white but dirtyish dress on?
> i have attached my artwork of her and its scary....
> i think nightmares are sorta fun though i wake up nto scared but excited to draw it  think of way of expressing ur nightmares in a creative way its fun make a book, write a song, draw it
> Epic xx



Yeah yeah, I read your post before seeing this one. I understand that image.

----------

